# Preparation for my Dream Hunt



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

First off, 5 of my group (me included) drew the LE Crawford Deer hunt for this year. Two groups of 2 and one guy by himself put in and we lucked out and drew the tags. It will be quite a year in the Crawfords.

Today 4 of us went to the Logan range to make sure our muzzys were sighted in. We started on the 50 yd range and when we felt comfy, moved to the 100 yd range. Our guns were quite fouled by the time we hit the 100 yd area and it showed. The more we shot the worse things got.

So.....We will be going back for more practice before our hunt. Thanks God we have 4 more weeks to get it done before the opener.

I'm shooting a 54 Renegade and like the Great Plains 425 gr. hollow base/hollow point but them bad boys just would not come up into the ring. Powerbelts flew high as did my frustration level. Right now my "group" measures 18 inches. I'm not a happy guy!

More to come.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

In case you haven't tried it in my .54 Renegade it loves the 430 gr T/C Maxi ball and 100 grains of Pyrodex. My 100 yard groups are around 3" and I can push it out to 150 yards and the group grows up to a little over 8". This with open sights. For the fouling while sighting in get some T/C number 13 bore cleaner and swab down the barell after every 5 shots with two or three patches. 

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the T/C Maxi Ball. I have a .54 Renegade as well. I could always get the T/C Maxi to group well. I have about a dozen of them laying around here somewhere. You are welcome to them if you want to try them out without having to go buy some. Just PM me and we can figure out a way to get them to you.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Swab between every shot... EVERY SHOT!!!

Use a patch lightly damp with windex... it evaporates fast and cleans quickly.


-DallanC


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with DallanC Swab your barrel after every shot that should improve your shooting. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS, thanks for the offer, but I'll just go buy some, I'm way up in the Northern part of the state. The cost of gas would offset the purchase price. Thanks again.

I will try the windex swab idea as well. At this point all help is welcome!

After 12 years of trying and now having the tag, I sure don't want to blow a chance at a trophy buck. I've been on this hunt twice with other tag holders and I've seen the quality of animals in there. Now it's my turn to put one on the wall.

Thanks guys!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I heard the Crawfords were dependent on snow to get deer migrating through the area? Are there still good bucks in the area before the snow?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The Crawford hunt is totally dependent on snow in Wyoming mostly. That pushes the deer down in into this area. Without the snow the Crawfords is a dead area for decent bucks. Of course there are always some smaller 24-27 inch 4X4's around, but the really nice bucks don't show until show hammers the Wind Rivers and surrounding areas.

Thanks Wyoming for growing such fine bucks!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Swab between every shot... EVERY SHOT!!!
> 
> Use a patch lightly damp with windex... it evaporates fast and cleans quickly.
> 
> -DallanC


yep !! + 1

NO consistency with a fowled barrel , get worse with each shot . :evil:

be sure to post photos of anything you guys get .

GOOD LUCK !!!!!! -8/-


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Pics will be posted on all 5 bucks we tag!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

BTW, have you ever tried the "No Excuses" brand of conical bullet? A guy in roy makes them. I wan't to order some. I think it is like $25.00 for a box of 50, I have read good things about them. Good luck on your hunt, shoot a big one for us!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I hunt with two of my nephews and they both shoot (or have shot) the No Excuses and had good success. I have not tried them but might. I have a new 54 Renegade and it doesn't seem to like my favorite Great Plains bullets. So I'm looking for a recipe it likes. I'll keep you all posted.

Thanks for the Good Luck wish!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

how did your hunt go ?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

The hunt dates are Nov. 20 through Dec. 5. Don't expect pics etc. until after the 5th.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

BB- Good Luck on the upcoming hunt. How long are you guys planning on hunting?? I seen a few toads out there last year just after the hunt ended. Im in Garden City and if your curious about snowfall shoot me a pm when we get closer and I will try and keep you updated.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel, thanks a million for that offer and I'll be sure and pm you when we get closer to the hunt dates.
5 of us drew tags for this area this year and we are planning on one heck of a good time up there. Right now it looks like there will be a "reconnoiter" trip the weekend of the opener but we will all be prepared to fill our tags on the right buck. Then we will be back after Thanksgiving to stay until all tags are filled or the season ends, whichever comes first.
We are loving this snow right now and hope that Wyoming is getting hammered as well. Most (if not all) of the bucks that are hunted on this unit come out of Wyoming and we really appreciate those boys and girls feeding them well.
They in turn should appreciate our putting their deer in excellent accommodations for love making!  And keeping them warm during the winter.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and know where the Utah/Wyo state line is. Wyomings fish and game officers do not mess around and watch the area closely during that hunt.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

timberbuck, thanks for the reminder. I drew this tag the second year they made it an LE area and had the pleasure of talking to two different Wyoming game guys. I've also been there with two other groups of hunters who drew the tags over the years and every time we have met the Wyoming boys in the field. The line is pretty well defined especially on the extreme South end of the unit. The middle part is where I rely on my gps to show me the line. Yes it would be very easy to cross the line if you were not on a road. The roads all have signs on them showing you when you are on the line.


----------



## kmax (Oct 8, 2007)

This is the best 54 cal I have ever found. Now granted I shoot it from a Hawken, it is one I make from a mold it loads easy and shoots like a dream pushed with 120gr of Black Powder its hell at wacking. The fired bullet was pulled from the far side of a deer after taking it in the ribs at about 150 yards.. Its the only one i have ever recovered, all others have passed clean through.

unfired 413 gr, di. 537''
fired 370 gr, di.885'' %89.588 retention

I am not sure how this helps you but my 54 will not shoot anything I buy it. I have to make it.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Kmax, those look good. Some of the other advise I have gotten off this thread I'm heading out to try today. I have some TC Maxiballs and am going to give them a try, cleaning between shots. I'll post up the results today.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I appreciate the comments from this thread. I'll be at the Wahsatch Shooters Association range today, dialing in my .54 cal Renegade with the Maxi-Ball in preparation for the Muzzleloader Spike Bull Elk hunt. Thanks for the swab between every shot suggestion. Now, is that a single swab, or is it several swabs until the patch comes out clean?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, what another frustrating day for the old Bears Butt. Started out with two round balls and 35 grains of ffg, both hit just left of center at 100 yards. Cleaned using light windex sprayed patches between shots. Switched to 430 gr. TC Maxiballs behind what I thought was 90 gr. ffg, 2 shots very low, under the cardboard holding the target, again and for the rest of the time, cleaning between shots with the windex patches.

Realized that my measure was off and I was only shooting about 55 gr. of powder. Remeasured and used an honest 90 gr. of ffg, two shots, both low about 6 inches. Tried two more Powerbelts behind honest 90 grs of powder, both very close to the center, 2 inches apart.

Went up to 100 grs of powder and tried the Maxi's again, first one low, but closer to the target, still in the cardboard, the second way high over the target but still in cardboard. Very frustrated now, I backed off to 90 gr. and used one of my last two Powerbelts, Bullseye! My son and nephew are saying switch to the Powerbelts and life will be good. I load up the last Powerbelt I have with me, BLAM, over the target an inch!!!! WTF!!!

So it looks like my gun does not like the TC Maxis, nor does it like my Hornady Great Plains. I will be back at the range with more Powerbelts in the near future to see if I pulled that last shot or if my gun doesn't like them either. But 3 out of 4 Powerbelts hit near or in the bullseye at 100 using 90 gr. It's almost convincing me that those are the bullets I should use on this Dream Hunt coming up.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW what a nightmare you have going on. i know it would hurt your pride some but try some T777 FFG (have to spit it out for you to say) it wont hurt that bad to use some once in a while.

i get pretty good results in my lyman GPH using T7 and hornady FPB's they come in 350 & 300 grain, smith & edwards will have some. when I shoot T7 I use a spit patch between shots.

I was going to say try the no-excuses but thought you already had some.

one more thought the Barnes bullets do work very well. the 245gr mz spit fire is what i used this year. deer was DRT, but it uses a sabot.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd definitely test some different powder. It might make all the difference.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Deffenently you need to try some different powders. When I sighted in my .54 Renegade I used 100 grains of Pyrodex per the measure and got 3" groups with the 430 grain Maxi Ball without cleaning between shots. I do know that if I went up to 110 grains the groups started to grow and throw shots all over the place.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the advise guys! I really do appreciate it. You have to know me to understand me a little, but I'm trying to stay as traditional as I can, within reason. I love plain old blackpowder and so my mind says to stick with it. Today, I hit the range once more. Target out to 100 yards and I loaded up 105 gr of ffg and then seated a TC Maxiball on top of it. Using a nice solid rest, my bullet hit low about 3 inches and one inch to the left. I swabbed using the suggested windex. Two patches with windex and flipped each one over after it came out of the barrel and down it went a second time. Then followed the two wet patches with one dry patch, again flipping it over. So essentially I used 6 patches to swab the barrel. Loaded up the 105 gr and shot a second shot. This one came in 4 inches left and two inches low. About 2 inches left of my first hit and not quite 2 inches higher. Again the swabbing technique. Loaded up and really took careful aim, concentrating on the shot the whole time. The results are in the pic.

My frustration is now relieved and I'll be able to sleep and do other things around the house without constantly thinking about a rifle that is not sighted in. I can live with this grouping even though I'm not splitting cards, I should be able to hit my dream buck when the time comes.[attachment=0:3820hjis]ButtsCrawfordTarget.JPG[/attachment:3820hjis]


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck, there's nothing more frustrating than not being able to get a good group. Rifle, archery, muzzy, whatever. I'm glad you got it figured out, now go knock down a monster buck!


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh how I wish I had the tag this year..........Its beginning to look a lot like christmas around here..............Keep us posted BB, Hopefully this snow is not making things to tough to see.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

ntrl_brn_rebel said:


> Oh how I wish I had the tag this year..........Its beginning to look a lot like christmas around here..............Keep us posted BB, Hopefully this snow is not making things to tough to see.


For sure! I bet he is praying for more and more snow.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Took camp up last Friday...warm...too warm...high in the 60's. Then as the morning started to dawn a light rain and mix of sleet began to fall. As we headed out we ended up having to put the chains on. By noon on the opening day we found ourselves in 3 inches of fresh wet snow. By night fall, 6 inches of snow on top and muddy back at camp. Sunday morning 1 inch of snow in camp and 12 inches up on top. Loads of deer, but no real shooters. Small 3X4's seem to be about everywhere. Nothing over 24 inches seen as yet. Several Crawford 2's.
Came home last night and plan on spending Thanksgiving with the family and then head back up Friday and stay until either we fill all 5 tags or the season ends, whichever comes first. The forecast for this week looks very good with an expected low Wednesday night of minus 15! Just right![attachment=1:fo24ihso]Crawford2.JPG[/attachment:fo24ihso][attachment=0:fo24ihso]Small3X4.JPG[/attachment:fo24ihso]


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope you can get around ok over there.........Its the craziest Nov weather I have seen in Garden City for a few years. The drifting snow here is creating quite a mess.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya! That is one of our main concerns right now. There was over 12 inches of snow up on top Sunday morning and the wind was howling like crazy! More snow has fallen since and more to come today and tomorrow. We might be spending a lot of time down at Gaters.  

But then the weekend is showing a warming trend (up into the lower 30's) which should cause the snow to settle and give us a fighting chance at climbing into where the big boys hang out.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. We are heading out in the a.m. to finish out our dream hunt. Visions of 30 inchers dancing in our heads. Of course a good 24 would not be bad if it has character. More to come, but it probably won't be until after the 5th of December. Wish us luck! Out of touch until then! Case closed!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Good Luck Bears But! Kill a monster.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck! Be safe.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't know why but i am sure excited to hear what you get for some reason. Good luck!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

well? don't keep us hangin man!! what happened lol


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, the hunt officially ends today (Dec. 5th), but we finished yesterday and came out with what we tagged. The hunt was the funnest hunt I have ever enjoyed. Hunting and camping with both of my sons, a couple of nephews, a brother in law and a very good friend of the family and having loads of support people in the background.

The weather cooperated to get the deer into the area, but on the down side, our ability to hunt where we really wanted on the range was thwarted by deep snow and drifting. We had a bit of it all, with one night temp dipping to 4 below and another day with a high at 41. We had sunny days, cold wet drizzly days and snow and wind. Our camp was torn down by a micro burst one night, but quickly rebuilt before first light.

As the days progressed, we tagged one deer p/day through the second portion of out hunt (the last 10 days), for the first 3 days. When it came down to two tags left, it looked like Bears Butt and Hunter would hold out for the monster buck that everyone has in mind. On day 7 I could not hold back any longer and took a pretty nice buck with crab horns, mass and some character.[attachment=1:1n7w48ao]ButtBuck.JPG[/attachment:1n7w48ao]

We hiked through waste deep drifts to get back into the big buck arena three days in a row. Hunter had taken two shots at a 5X4 that had to be close to 30 inches wide and just as tall. He wanted that buck real bad and we gave it all we had. Ending each day totally soaked to the bone, with cold wet feet and a desire to just change into something dry and hit the bed. That sort of hiking and hunting is getting to be a real challenge to this old fort.

But when all was said and done, we came home with a pretty respectable tag out. Thanks to all of you for the support and well wishes. My hunts are over for this year and it's time to set some iron.[attachment=0:1n7w48ao]5For5.JPG[/attachment:1n7w48ao]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NICE!!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Real nice! Congrats!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice buck, good job.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet. That sure looks like you guys had a great time! Nice bucks!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice....... I cant wait to draw that tag.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Very cool man! I would love to see a larger picture of all the bucks taken. Do you have it hosted somewhere that you could give a link to?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

What a great hunt!!! Congrats and well done.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Way to go BB! Very nice looking buck!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Way to go! Looks like a good time was had by all. Congrats on your success!


----------

